# New drift wood



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Found these at the lake today


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nice! I really like the shape of the large one with the arch and the hole in it that's gonna be a great looking piece in a tank :thumb:


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks man, there was nicer ones but didnt have my saw on me might go back next week to get them


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Edited/deleted posts to remove non-fish related content. Please use PM, thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome looking driftwood! Wish i could find stuff like that around here easily. Was it fully submerged when you found it?


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking at the color of the very dark piece. I would recommend boiling that one, several times.

I think that if any will leech the most tannins out.

There was a product which somebody posted in the forums sometime ago that is supposed to help with tannins but I cannot immediately find it.

If I do I will PM you the link to it.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

There was a lot of dirt on them, there not as dark now that i scrubbed them. Cant really boil them sence there outside and cant bleach them because there in the tank there going into. so im going to soak them for a week or 2 till they stop floating and have clean water.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

How did it go?
Still soaking?


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

lol no its in the tank sorry heres a pic


----------



## fresh_waters (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice tank mate! *** been soaking my own dw for the last two weeks now to (was gonna swap them for fish) but now im gonna redo my community tank! Thanks for inspiration!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

You can make some good dough selling driftwood on eBay or aqua-bid. I just spent $165 on mopani wood.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

So Nice! Thanks for the pic


----------

